#ubuntu-google 2016-01-25
<fazer> balloons ^^^
<Kamran_> Is anyone online.....
<McIntireEvan> With GCI coming to an end, I just want to give a quick thanks to all the admins and mentors this year, it was a blast, and I've loved working with ubuntu and will continue to do so for hopefully a long time to come
<McIntireEvan> balloons, jose ^^ Thanks you guys!
<McIntireEvan> Also, congrats in advance to the winners/finalists :)
<MatthewAllen> I'd like to throw out a thankyou to all the admins and mentors that have been there to help us all throughout Code-In this year, was my first time competing and first time contributing to open source and I'd like to thank you all for making it great fun and looking out for us when we needed a hand. Good luck and well done to the finalists :)
<tsimonq2> McIntireEvan, MatthewAllen: Are you gonna contribute to Ubuntu outside of GCI? If so, you can probably find most of us in #ubuntu-offtopic. I don't know about the others, but I'm willing to provide a bit of help. :)
<knome> i would think this channel will be around for quite some time too (as long as people use it)
<MatthewAllen> tsimonq2, I've been mainly contributing with bug fixing on the QA-Tracker so I'll stick around on the Ubuntu-Quality IRC most likely
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: alright, I'm there if you need anything :)
<tsimonq2> MatthewAllen: QA is pretty fun too :D
<knome> tsimonq2, "too" implies #ubuntu-offtopic is fun, but i don't know if i can agree with that :P
<malevasquez> MatthewAllen is right, big thanks to all the mentors & admins that helped us with everything! It was a great experience :)
<malevasquez> I'll definitely keep contributing now that Code-In is over
<xcub> Thank you to all the admins and mentors this year! You guys made my introduction to open source contribution a much more fun experience :)
<balloons> Good morning!
<DanChapman> morning balloons :-)
<balloons> I can do a final update today
<balloons> Any last minute tasks?
<balloons> ;)
<McIntireEvan> tsimonq2: yup, Ive been working on the terminal app some, i plan to do that and more :)
<McIntireEvan> btw, who else here that participated is a senior? You all know where youre going to college yet?
<malevasquez> McIntireEvan: I'm still a junior :(
<malevasquez> Where are you planning to go to college?
<McIntireEvan> well Im still waiting to hear bacl from my top choice, University of Maryland, College Park, but I hear bacl from them this week and Im confident :)
<malevasquez> Awesome, good luck!
<McIntireEvan> Thanks! :)
<balloons> the big finish!
<knome> not the big finnish?
<balloons> would we need to vote on the latter?
<knome> hmmh. depends :P
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/gcileaderboard.html
<balloons> Congrats to the top students!
<McIntireEvan> Congrats all :)
<malevasquez> Wow that's pretty cool
<malevasquez> Congrats everyone!
<balloons> malevasquez, you knocked out alot of tasks! Well done
<malevasquez> balloons, thank you so much for your help
<balloons> you are all quite welcome. It's been a whirlwind, but I've enjoyed helping all of you
<McIntireEvan> i had hoped to do a tonnnn of tasks this year, but school and timr zones said otherwise. Either way, im happy with the tasks I did and the stuff Ive already done outside of the tasks
<wxl> man it was unfortunate that i had to work the last weekend :(
<wxl> thanks for picking up the slack for me balloons
<balloons> no worries wxl
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-27
<subins2000> Hope everyone's GCI experience went well :-)
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-28
<fazer> ahayzen, you here?
<adueppen> even though it would have somewhat conflicted with the timing of the Winner's Trip, students would have been able to complete a lot more work if this took place during summer vacation.
<tsimonq2> ^
<jose> welp, it was summer vacation on the southern hemisphere. the world is small but still huge :)
<knome> balloons, poke
<balloons> Ouch!
<knome> balloons, :P
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-29
<MatthewAllen> Does anyone know when students are informed of if they finished as a finalist? Winner? etc.
<balloons> Not till after the first MatthewAllen
<balloons> as that is when the decision's are done
<MatthewAllen> balloons, mmk awesome - thanks!
<McIntireEvan> Got into my top choice college!
<kenvandine> McIntireEvan, congrats!
<balloons> wahoo!
<wxl> we done yet? :)
<McIntireEvan> Thanks, kenvandine and balloons :)
<knome> congrats McIntireEvan
<McIntireEvan> Thanks :)
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-22
<kinshuk> hi
<kinshuk> popey hi
<kinshuk> are the winners chosen
<popey> No.
<popey> The deadline is wednesday
<kinshuk> popey only 2 days left
<kinshuk> how the system goes?
<kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +ahayzen +elopio +marcoceppi +wxl accelerator[m] coolpolygons[m] daniellimws daniellimws[m] davidcalle degville flexiondotorg heber kinshuk konrad11901 konrad11901[m] kyrofa m4sk1n mallen omairqazi refeed[m] ubot9 ubot93 ubuntulog3 xopt[m] whom will you choose to win
<popey> Stop
<daniellimws> hi rai
<kinshuk> rai?
<kinshuk> winners?
<popey> kinshuk: stop
<kinshuk> W
<kinshuk> I
<kinshuk> N
<kinshuk> N
<kinshuk> E
<kinshuk> R
<kinshuk> S
<kinshuk> ?
<kinshuk> W
<kinshuk> I
<kinshuk> N
<kinshuk> N
<ahayzen> *sigh* :-/ thanks popey
<daniellimws> ahayzen, hi are you a mentor? never seen you before
<ahayzen> daniellimws, i was in previous years :-) think i still have my "voice" on IRC
<daniellimws> ah, mind telling why you are not mentoring this time? :)
<ahayzen> busy with work and things this year :-) and i was mentoring a different coding language
<daniellimws> oh ok nice to meet you
<ahayzen> nice to meet you too
<elopio> m4sk1n: are you still with us?
<m4sk1n> yup
<elopio> m4sk1n: what about finishing the snapcrafters checklist for cryptowatch? :)
<m4sk1n> I'll try :)
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-23
<kinshuk> hi
<kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey
<kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +ahayzen +elopio +kenvandine +marcoceppi +wxl accelerator[m] coolpolygons[m] daniellimws daniellimws[m] davidcalle degville flexiondotorg kinshuk konrad11901 konrad11901[m] kyrofa m4sk1n mallen omairqazi refeed[m] ubot9 ubot93 ubuntulog3 xopt[m] are the winners chosen?
<daniellimws[m]> Get out u piece of shit
<kinshuk> u piece of ant
<kinshuk> u piece of donkey's excreta
<daniellimws[m]> Lol
<kinshuk> who are the winners daniellimws[m]
<mallen>  Winners will be announced on the 31st, you’ll have to wait until then, as neither the students nor mentors are allowed to disclose the winners until that date.
<kinshuk> mallen tell me
<kinshuk> fast
<kinshuk> finalists
<kinshuk> not winners
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> [11:19] == kinshuk [c4cf4928@gateway/web/freenode/ip.196.207.73.40] has joined #ubuntu-google [11:19] -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-google] Welcome to #ubuntu-google. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService [11:19] <kinshuk> hi [11:20] <kinshuk> are the winners chosen popey [11:20] <kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<kinshuk> kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshuk kinshu
<coolpolygons> Long time no see
<accelerator[m]> popey: Hi...did you talk to elopio?
<popey> heya, sorry. Not yet. Will do today.
<elopio> accelerator[m]: hello
<elopio> talk about what?
<daniellimws[m]> I think it's about his pr
<daniellimws[m]> he wants you to have a look
<accelerator[m]> elopio : daniellimws is right..You said to fix it and then you would merge it...I have already fixed the issues and the travis tests were successful..I would be grateful if you could have a look☺
<elopio> accelerator[m]: we are trying to make a release, so no merges for now. But be patient, we'll get to it as soon as we can.
<Accelerator> elopio: Alright thanks :D
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-25
<kinshuk> hi
<kinshuk> popey are winners chosen?
<wxl> you'll get the announcement from google when it's done, kinshuk
<kinshuk> who are the winners?
<wxl> you'll get the announcement from google when it's done, kinshuk
<kinshuk> any names in your mind wxl
<wxl> not yours
<kinshuk> then whom?
<wxl> you'll see the announcement when it's done
<wxl> we decide as a whole, not as individuals
<kinshuk> @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +ahayzen +elopio +kenvandine +marcoceppi +wxl accelerator[m] coolpolygons[m] daniellimws daniellimws[m] davidcalle degville flexiondotorg heber kinshuk konrad11901 konrad11901[m] kyrofa m4sk1n mallen omairqazi refeed[m] sergiusens ubot9 ubot93 ubuntulog3 xopt[m] any names for winners in your mind
<kinshuk> last day was 24
<popey> kinshuk: stop
<wxl> and when does the announcement happen?
<kinshuk> but it seems ubuntu has not yet done so :(
<accelerator[m]> Yeah stop it Rai
<kinshuk> Rai?
<popey> Winners are announced on 31st Jan
<popey> (according to the codein website, which you can see for yourself)
<kinshuk> that me means it you have choses it right?
<popey> Winners have been selected and submitted
<wxl> it means the annoucement comes 31 jan
<accelerator[m]> kinshuk: We all know it's you,Rai, and you will stop if you don't want me to report you to GCI support
<kinshuk> accelerator[m]: lol report about rai not kinshuk
<popey> Ok, enough now.
<kinshuk> popey: so tell me the winners here on irc or pm
<popey> They're announced on 31st
<kinshuk> google will tell on 31st
<kinshuk> but ubuntu should tell me now
<wxl> that's not how it works
<kkkk> popey this is not the solution
<konrad11901[m]> woah
<accelerator[m]> ...
<accelerator[m]> ...
<balloons> well
<wxl> that's a hole in the ground
<super> hi
<super> i cannot build python snap
<super> please help
<popey> You're better off asking on https://forum.snapcraft.io/
<super> lol i am kinshuk
<super> it is not good to treat like this popey
<super> haha
<super> i have accurately 1132 proxies
<super> you can't defeat me
<super>  @balloons @ChanServ @jose @popey +ahayzen +elopio +kenvandine +marcoceppi +wxl Accelerator accelerator[m] coolpolygons[m] daniellimws daniellimws[m] davidcalle degville flexiondotorg heber konrad11901 konrad11901[m] kyrofa m4sk1n mallen omairqazi refeed[m] super ubot9 ubot93 ubuntulog3 xopt[m] hi guys
<Accelerator> super: Meh forget your dream job at google then :D
<wxl> yeah i think reporting this to google will be a wise next course of action.
<super> Accelerator: now who are you to decide my dream job
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-27
 * daniellimws[m] sent a long message: daniellimws[m]_2018-01-27_12:17:55.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/rehVHbOMUlVAvvqFoovbmiBT>
<daniellimws[m]> why is it so that someone that has never even participated in the irc managed to win the finalist award?
<daniellimws[m]> this is not about me not winning the grand prize, I have gotten over it, but can you justify other people's loss, everyone that took an effort in helping those with problems
 * daniellimws[m] sent a long message: daniellimws[m]_2018-01-27_12:24:58.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/EqfNhEpuhodpjxMQdbrysrzV>
<m4sk1n> wtf
#ubuntu-google 2018-01-28
<tsimonq2> ^
